# Two Audi R18 Wallpapers Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've created two wallpapers of the new Audi R18. The first, above is simply a photo-edited version of the very cool shot showing the car's 1-shaped LED running lights. Below is a design that shows three generations of Audi TDI racecars - R10 TDI, R15 TDI and R18 TDI. Each are the full size images. If you'd like to save them then simply drag and drop the images or right click on the photo in order to save them.

Also check out the full PR details on the R18 at 

* Audi R18 Press Materials *


----------

